# 3D Printing > 3D Printing in Education >  Teacher Invents 3D Tic-Tac-Toe

## Brian_Krassenstein

Did you ever want to take a board game and change the rules around?  Perhaps all of us have done this to one extent or another in the past.  However, Ohio teacher Chad Kuhn has used a MakerBot 3D printer not only to change the rules of a very popular game but to change the entire dynamic.  Mr. Kuhn printed out a 3D version of Tic Tac Toe for his "Evolution of Games" class.  The game looks to be quite fun, and it certainly takes a more in depth approach to the simple and traditional Tic Tac Toe game.  Read and see more on this at: http://3dprint.com/21625/3d-printed-tic-tac-toe/


Below is a photo of Kuhn's 3D printed 3D Tic Tac Toe board and pieces:

----------


## brbubba

Incredibly inventive to anyone that didn't grow up in the 80's when they had 3D everything, including tic-tac-toe, chess, etc.

----------


## Mjolinor

It bakes your noodle does 3d noughts and crosses, I have spent many many hours playing it with pencil and paper but not for a good number of years. Maybe I should resurrect it and give my kids a good thrashing.

----------


## curious aardvark

lol yeah he didn't invent it. 

But I can see a mini version going on my christmas list :-) 
Be a piece of cake to design and print

----------


## Mjolinor

It needs to be 4x4 to be worth playing and that makes it hard to place inner artefacts so a clever design would be needed. Get started and show us what you come up with.

How about this.

----------


## Mjolinor

It could make for a very interesting game if the platforms were rolled 90, 180, 270 degrees at each turn.

----------


## curious aardvark

lol you're sick ! 
That would be worse than 3d chess :-)

----------


## Colido 3D

A Chinese chess set is printed by Colido 3D.

DSC_9623_2.jpg

----------


## curious aardvark

> It needs to be 4x4 to be worth playing and that makes it hard to place inner artefacts so a clever design would be needed. Get started and show us what you come up with.
> 
> How about this.


3x3 is more than enough for me. :-)

----------

